# Eigenbau NAS Server



## Guru4GPU (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte mir wie so viele andere hier im Forum ein NAS zusammenstellen, zum einen um meine Daten zu sichern und zum einen um Daten zwischen Pc, Lappi und Android hin und her zu schieben

Er sollte:
1. so günstig wie möglich sein 
2. so wenig Strom wie möglich verbrauchen 
3. 2 HDDs im RAID 1 vereinen können
4. 100 MBit/s LAN voll ausreizen können

Bis jetzt habe ich 3 Möglichkeiten für die "Basis":

1. Rasperry Pi (3)

Vorteile: Sehr niedriger Stromverbrauch, günstig in der Anschaffung und Betrieb
Nachteile: Hat nur USB 2.0, Bandbreite der HDDs wird limitiert

2. AM1 Plattform 

Vorteile: (mehrere) SATA Anschlüsse / SATA 6 GB/s, GB LAN, relativ schnelle CPU
Nachteile: Höherer Stromverbrauch, höchste Anschaffungskosten

Option 1 wäre mMn die einfachste und schnellste Lösung, kostet aber im vergleich zu Option 2 viel mehr Geld

Was sagt ihr dazu? Würde sich ein AM1 System bei meinen Anforderungen lohnen? MfG 

Edit

Vorschläge zu Betriebssystem u.a. oder Rückfragen sind erwünscht


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2016)

Ein Raspberry Pi mit RAID via USB ist schon sehr pervers.
Die Performance wird unterirdisch sein.
Beim Betriebssystem hast du auch nicht viel Auswahl.

Der Stromverbrauch von so einem AM1 ist schon sehr gering.
Mit einer HDD ~15W im Leerlauf bist du nicht viel schlechter dran als ein fertiges NAS.
Da wirst du mit einem Pi auch nicht viel niedriger kommen wenn du für die zwei HDD`s zwei extra Netzteile anstecken musst. 

Ich würd in jedem Fall das AM1-System nehmen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Raspberry Pi mit RAID via USB ist schon sehr pervers.
> Die Performance wird unterirdisch sein.
> Beim Betriebssystem hast du auch nicht viel Auswahl.
> 
> ...



Okey, was würdest du dann für Komponenten (CPU, MB, PSU) empfehlen? Welchen RAM man nimmt ist bei AM1 ja eigentlich egal (Single Channel) und als HDDs werde ich wahrscheinlich 2x 1TB WD Red´s nehmen


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2016)

ASRock AM1H-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das kannst du mit einem alten Laptop-Netzteil betreiben.
Ansonsten: Salcar 72W Netzteil ,Ladegerat: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Produktvergleich AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed, AMD Athlon 5370, 4x 2.20GHz, boxed | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT102464BA160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kleiner Luxus:
Arctic Alpine M1 passiv Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> ASRock AM1H-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das kannst du mit einem alten Laptop-Netzteil betreiben.
> Ansonsten: Salcar 72W Netzteil ,Ladegerat: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...



Hab gerade auf eBay dieselbe CPU/MB Konfig + 4GB RAM gefunden, werd da mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2016)

Aufpreis 4 auf 8GB sind halt nur ca. 10€


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Aufpreis 4 auf 8GB sind halt nur ca. 10€



Ich seh grade dass auf dem Board 2x2GB verbaut sind, 4GB dazu kaufen wird also nix 

Edit

So wie es aussieht scheint da jemand sehr hartnäckig zu sein, sehr viel günstiger werde ich das Bundle wohl nicht bekommen 

Was hältst du eigentlich vom AMD Athlon 5150 / Sempron 3850 ?


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2016)

Die CPU unterstützt nur Singlechannel RAM, wenn du Strom sparen willst, nimm nur einen Riegel.
Du hast keinen Leistungsgewinn durch zwei Stück.

Der 3850 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht billig genug. 1,3GHz sind schon sehr wenig.
Produktvergleich AMD Sempron 3850, 4x 1.30GHz, boxed, AMD Athlon 5150, 4x 1.60GHz, boxed, AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed, AMD Athlon 5370, 4x 2.20GHz, boxed | Geizhals Deutschland
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...370-freilaufgehege-fuer-den-alten-jaguar.html
Wenn du was sparen willst, nimm den 5350.


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der 3850 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht billig genug. 1,3GHz sind schon sehr wenig.



Okey, ich kenne mich halt nicht mit AM1 CPUs aus


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> ASRock AM1H-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das kannst du mit einem alten Laptop-Netzteil betreiben.
> Ansonsten: Salcar 72W Netzteil ,Ladegerat: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...



Ich habe jemanden gefunden der das alles für nen Hunni (VB) locker macht:

1 x AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX)
1 x Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASRock AM1B-ITX (90-MXGT50-A0UAYZ)
1 x Arctic Alpine M1 passiv
1 x Leicke 60W extern (NT03012)
1 x Mini-Box PicoPSU-90,  90W extern

Wäre es das Wert? (Neupreis der Teile ~ 150€)

MfG


----------



## K3n$! (26. Mai 2016)

Ich hab hier ein Dell T20 mit Pentium Haswell und 4GB für 195€ zu stehen (vor ca. 2 Jahren gekauft).
Alternativ bietet sich vielleicht auch was von HP an, wie den ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 oder den HP 280 G1 (beides unter 200€). 

Das wären bekannte und bewährte Fertig-Alternativen, falls du nicht Selbstbauen möchtest.

Die Gebraucht-Alternative sieht aber auf den ersten Blick auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Mai 2016)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein Dell T20 mit Pentium Haswell und 4GB für 195€ zu stehen (vor ca. 2 Jahren gekauft).
> Alternativ bietet sich vielleicht auch was von HP an, wie den ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 oder den HP 280 G1 (beides unter 200€).
> 
> Das wären bekannte und bewährte Fertig-Alternativen, falls du nicht Selbstbauen möchtest.
> ...



Mir geht es halt dass es so günstig wie möglich bleibt und der rechner so wenig Strom wie am besten möglich verbraucht

Eigenbau ist wegen besserem P/L Verhältnis (und Spaßfaktor) pflicht 

Die Gebrauchten fertig NAS / Server haben mMn den Nachteil dass der Stromverbrauch höher und die Teile alle OEM sind

Edit

Noch mal ne Frage: Was bringt einem NAS mehr RAM und eine Stärkere CPU? Hat das was mit der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun? 
(Ich weis doofe Frage, bin aber ein NAS N00b )

MfG


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage: Was bringt einem NAS mehr RAM und eine Stärkere CPU? Hat das was mit der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun?



Bei einer einzelnen Übertragung bringt es ab einer gewissen Prozessorleistung nichts.
Alles was du dann mehr an CPU-Leistung hast bringt dir aber einen Bonus auf mehrere paralle Transfers, bzw. hast du noch den dicken Bonus das du via HDMI noch den TV anstöpseln könntest um Filme/Musik abzuspielen.
4GB würden für NTFS oder ext4 locker reichen, für ein aufwendigeres Dateisystem wie zum Beispiel ZFS ist je nach Speicherplatz sehr viel Arbeitsspeicher zu empfehlen.
Bei dem geringen Aufpreis würd ich gleich einen 8GB-Riegel nehmen.
Wenn du 4GB hättest und später doch mehr haben willst, müsstest du einen zweiten Riegel dazustecken der sinnlos mehr Strom verbraucht.
Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00), Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Basti 92 (26. Mai 2016)

Wenn es nur ein NAS werden soll spreche ich mich mal gegen das ASRock AM1H-ITX aus. Da es im schnitt ca 5W mehr als seine kostengünstigeren Mitstreiter verbraucht!
Bedenkt dass ihr kein ECC auf den AM1 Boards habt. In meinem Fall war es egal, aber immer darüber nachdenken erst recht wenn ihr ihm ordentlich Speicher zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Mai 2016)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ein NAS werden soll spreche ich mich mal gegen das ASRock AM1H-ITX aus. Da es im schnitt ca 5W mehr als seine kostengünstigeren Mitstreiter verbraucht!
> Bedenkt dass ihr kein ECC auf den AM1 Boards habt. In meinem Fall war es egal, aber immer darüber nachdenken erst recht wenn ihr ihm ordentlich Speicher zur Verfügung stellt.



Naja, der nachteil an den anderen AM1er Boards ist eben dass sie ein ATX Netzteil voraussetzen, und da solche NT meistens erst ab 300W losgehen heißt dass das ein 300W NT bei 15-30W Verbrauch mit nur 5-10% Last läuft, und wie bekannt laufen ATX Netzteile unter 10% Auslastung extrem ineffizient.
Ein Laptop Netzteil mit 60W wird bei 15-30W Last zu 25-50% ausgelastet, was um einiges effizienter ist


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Mai 2016)

Wie auch immer

Neben der Hardware welche dann die Basis meines NAS bilden soll brauche ich natürlich noch Festplatten, denn was wäre mein NAS ohne Storage? 

Mein Vorschlag:

Entweder die Western Digital WD Red 2TB oder die Seagate NAS HDD 2TB (Jeweils 2 für RAID 1)


----------



## K3n$! (27. Mai 2016)

Ich würde ja an deiner Stelle lieber normale Desktop Platten holen und dafür größere (z.B. die 4TB Desktop HDD von Seagate).
Beim €/TB-Verhältnis sind die 3TB Modelle derzeit am günstigsten:
Hard Disk Drives (HDDs) mit Formfaktor: 3.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 1.5Gb/s/SATA 3Gb/s/SATA 6Gb/s, Kapazität ab 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Mai 2016)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich würde ja an deiner Stelle lieber normale Desktop Platten holen und dafür größere (z.B. die 4TB Desktop HDD von Seagate).
> Beim €/TB-Verhältnis sind die 3TB Modelle derzeit am günstigsten:
> Hard Disk Drives (HDDs) mit Formfaktor: 3.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 1.5Gb/s/SATA 3Gb/s/SATA 6Gb/s, Kapazität ab 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Also ich bräuchte eigentlich nur 1 TB da alle meine Daten gerade mal 575 GB beanspruchen, darum dachte ich an 2TB für die Zukunft - 3 oder 4 TB wären mMn total übertrieben (und verbrauchen unnötig mehr Strom)

Theoretisch würde dann ein RAID 1 aus 2 Western Digital WD Blue 2TB auch ausreichen?


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hab jahrelang normale Desktopplatten 24h betrieben, meine 6-8 WD Green leben immer noch.
Ich hätte da kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab jahrelang normale Desktopplatten 24h betrieben, meine 6-8 WD Green leben immer noch.
> Ich hätte da kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.



Dann ist es entschieden


----------



## Basti 92 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich betreibe auch 5 WD green 3TB im Raid 5 das läuft zuverlässig seit 2 Jahren.


> Ich hätte da kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.


 
Zur Frage des Speicherplatz. Seitdem ich mehr als ausreichend Spielraum habe, sind vollständige Systemabbilder nur eine kleinigkeit die ich sehr zu schätzen weiß!
Natürlich müssen die Wichtigen Daten auch wieder irgendwo als Backup hin, das sind bei mir nur 2TB das bitte auch immer berücksichtigen!


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. Mai 2016)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe auch 5 WD green 3TB im Raid 5 das läuft zuverlässig seit 2 Jahren.



Die WD Blue´s sind so weit ich weiß bis auf den Aufkleber und die Firmware mit den WD Green´s identisch (oder?)



Basti 92 schrieb:


> Zur Frage des Speicherplatz. Seitdem ich mehr als ausreichend Spielraum habe, sind vollständige Systemabbilder nur eine kleinigkeit die ich sehr zu schätzen weiß!
> Natürlich müssen die Wichtigen Daten auch wieder irgendwo als Backup hin, das sind bei mir nur 2TB das bitte auch immer berücksichtigen!



Bei meinen knapp 0,5TB werden 2TB die nächsten Jahre aus jeden Fall ausreichen, 12TB braucht ich (noch) nicht


----------



## Basti 92 (30. Mai 2016)

> Die WD Blue´s sind so weit ich weiß bis auf den Aufkleber und die Firmware mit den WD Green´s identisch (oder?)


Schau dir mal die Datenblätter an: Red Green Blue
Da wird auffallen dass überall die selbe Technik mit anderer Firmware dahinter steckt 
Die "IntelliPower" Drehzahl geht je nach Auslastung der Platte bis zu den magischen 5400 RPM welche auch die anderen haben 

Ich habe mich damals für die Green entschieden, da ich schon einige kleinere Platten hatte und diese bis heute zuverlässig laufen.
Auch bei meinem Varter im NAS laufen 2x2TB WD Greens nachdem die Seagate (2x1TB) Platten vor jahren ausgefallen sind. Daher hatte ich auch keine bedenken mit Greens im Verbund.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2016)

Ich hab gerade den Thread überflogen, wenn es dir um den minimalen Stromverbrauch + um minimale Kosten geht, warum dann 2 Platten als Raid 1?
Für ein privates NAS macht das nicht unbedingt Sinn und um ein externes Backup kommst du auch nicht rum. Von daher würde ich mir das an deiner Stelle sparen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (31. Mai 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade den Thread überflogen, wenn es dir um den minimalen Stromverbrauch + um minimale Kosten geht, warum dann 2 Platten als Raid 1?
> Für ein privates NAS macht das nicht unbedingt Sinn und um ein externes Backup kommst du auch nicht rum. Von daher würde ich mir das an deiner Stelle sparen.



Es geht mir halt 1. darum dass ich meine HDD aus meinem PC rausbekomme (SSD only) und dass ich endlich einen Ort habe auf den ich mit allen meinen Geräten zugreifen kann, auch wenn ich mal nicht zu Hause bin
Und da ich die Daten auf dem  NAS nicht dauernd sichern will komm ich um ein RAID 1 kaum herum. Und was das mit so wenig Stromverbrauch und Kosten betrifft: damit ist gemeint dass ich eine einigermaßen schnelle Gigabit LAN Verbindung habe ohne dabei übertrieben teure Hardware zu kaufen welche Leistungen hat die ich nicht nutzen kann und trotzdem mehr Strom als nötig Verbraucht
Außerdem werde ich das NAS bei Nichtgebrauch in den Standby Modus schalten lassen und per WoL wieder aufwachen lassen


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2016)

Tut mir leid, um ne Sicherung kommst du nicht rum, ob du die dauernd machen musst hängt von deiner persönlichen Paranoia bzw. Sicherheitsbedürfnis ab. Ein RAID 1 eignet sich jedenfalls in keinster Weise für eine Datensicherung. Da gehts um Datenverfügbarkeit - die ist für Firmen wichtig, privat aber meist entbehrlich. Das RAID hilft dir nur, wenn eine Platte den Geist aufgibt. Für alle anderen Fälle des Datenverlustes ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen! D.h. Virenbefall, versehentliches Löschen, Blitzschlag, Netzteil oder Controlerdefekt mit damit verbundener Löschung des Inhaltes/Zerstörung der Platte, Brand, Überschwemmung usw.

Billiger und stromsparender wäre es, eine Platte im NAS zu betreiben und über ne externe Platte regelmäßig (z.B. alle 2-4 Wochen) das Ganze zu sichern. Das externe Sichern bleibt dir ja eh nicht erspart, insofern sparst du bei der Anschaffung ne Platte + im Betrieb die zusätzliche Stromkosten der 2. Platte - das Ganze ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (31. Mai 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Billiger und stromsparender wäre es, eine Platte im NAS zu betreiben und über ne externe Platte regelmäßig (z.B. alle 2-4 Wochen) das Ganze zu sichern. Das externe Sichern bleibt dir ja eh nicht erspart, insofern sparst du bei der Anschaffung ne Platte + im Betrieb die zusätzliche Stromkosten der 2. Platte - das Ganze ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen.



Ich denke dann nehme ich statt den 2x 2TB WD Blue´s lieber eine 2TB WD RED und eine kleine SSD für das System


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2016)

Je nach verwendetem OS kannst du auch auf eine System SSD verzichten. Mein NAS läuft z.B. unter FreeNAS mit nem 8GB USB Stick als "Systemplatte".


----------



## Guru4GPU (31. Mai 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Je nach verwendetem OS kannst du auch auf eine System SSD verzichten. Mein NAS läuft z.B. unter FreeNAS mit nem 8GB USB Stick als "Systemplatte".



Hab gehört man sollte wenn man einen USB Stick benutzt einen SLC Stick verwenden - ist das so?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab nen hundsgewöhnlichen USB Stick genommen. Nach EInrichtung des Systems habe ich ein Image des Sticks erstellt und separat gesichert. Damit bin ich für einen evtl. Ausfall des Sticks gewappnet.


----------



## Guru4GPU (31. Mai 2016)

Ok, was würdet ihr mir dann für ein Betriebssystem empfehlen? Hab mich in letzter Zeit etwas umgesehen und bin auf OpenMediaVault gestoßen


----------



## _maxe (31. Mai 2016)

OpenMediaVault finde ich auch sehr gut. Basiert auf Debian. Da kannst du entweder gleich zur ISO von der offiziellen Seite greifen oder aber auch dein eigenes System aufsetzen und dann OMV drüber installieren. Möglich ist da eigentlich alles und wenn du dich mit Linux auskennst solltest du da keine Probleme bekommen. Aber auch ohne Kenntnisse kann man dank der Weboberfläche schon einiges sehr einfach einrichten.

Als zweite größere Alternative gibt es halt noch FreeNas, was mir persönlich aber nicht so zusagt.
Da bist du halt an ZFS gebunden ( = mehr RAM ). Und für ZFS sollte es auch gleich ECC-Ram sein.
Auch basiert FreeNas auf BSD, da muss man sich unter Umständen erst etwas zurecht finden.

Wenn du dich für einen USB Stick als System-Speicher entscheiden solltest, würde ich dir definitiv zu SCL-Sticks raten.
Sind zwar etwas teurer, aber halten so lang wie eine SSD.
Normale Sticks gehen gerade wenn sie für ein OS genutzt werden sehr schnell ein.


----------



## Guru4GPU (31. Mai 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Als zweite größere Alternative gibt es halt noch FreeNas, was mir persönlich aber nicht so zusagt.
> Da bist du halt an ZFS gebunden ( = mehr RAM ). Und für ZFS sollte es auch gleich ECC-Ram sein.



Und für ECC RAM braucht man Hardware die diesen unterstützt, was aber sehr in das Budget schlägt 



_maxe schrieb:


> Wenn du dich für einen USB Stick als System-Speicher entscheiden solltest, würde ich dir definitiv zu SCL-Sticks raten.
> Sind zwar etwas teurer, aber halten so lang wie eine SSD.
> Normale Sticks gehen gerade wenn sie für ein OS genutzt werden sehr schnell ein.



Da fällt mir gerade ein - hatte mal Linux mint auf nem Corsair USB Stick installiert und nach einer Weile wurde es immer langsamer (dachte es würde an Linux liegen )

Edit

Hardwaremäßig hab ich es jetzt so gedacht:

- Quad Core AM1 CPU
-  8GB DDR3 1600L
- 1x 2TB WD RED
- ASRock AM1H-ITX

Wie würde es eigentlich mit dieser SSD aussehen?
Mach Xtreme Technology MX-Starter Premium 16GB

Oder doch lieber 5€ mehr und dann die hier?
Transcend SSD340 Alu 32GB

MfG


----------



## _maxe (31. Mai 2016)

Kann man so machen. Der Athlon 5350 wurde hier ja schon genannt, eignet sich für ein NAS sehr gut.
Nutze ihn selbst momentan in meinem Desktop PC, also hat er ausreichend Power um paar Daten hin und her zu schubsen 
8GB Ram braucht es für ein NAS nicht unbedingt, aber kostet ja auch kaum mehr.

Die Platten kenn ich nicht. Du fährst den Server ja aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht so häufig hoch und runter, von daher kann man da denke ich schon was günstiges verbauen.
Die Option mit dem Stick würde ich selber aber bevorzugen. 
Vorallem weil er dir keinen Sata-Port belegt.
Mach Xtreme Technology MX-ES 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2016)

Die SATA-Schnittstellen würd ich nicht so tragisch sehen.
Über den miniPCIe lässt sich um überschaubares Geld noch zwei weitere Steckplätze nachrüsten.
BlueBeach(R) Mini-PCI-E zu 2 Ports SATA 3.0 6Gbps: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Der mini-PCIe Slot (42mm) - auch fur Festplatten geeignet ? - Technikaffe.de

Zwecks der Unkompliziertheit, würd ich eine klassische 2,5" SSD nehmen.


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich würde dir auch dazu Raten, wenn du nicht gewährleisten musst dass wirklich immer die Daten erreichbar sind, auf Raid zu verzichten.
Du Sparst direkt 50% der Stromkosten für die Platten, du kannst auch abwechselnd alle Woche oder alle 2 Wochen auf verschiedene Platten deine Backups machen 
Damit hast du den Vorteil, dass du den zusätzlichen SATA-Ccontroller deaktivieren kannst. Das spart auf dem Board ca 1W und 3s beim Systemstart.
Ich habe an den SoC SATA Ports meine SDD und mein Datengrab hängen. Am ASM1061 sind mein DVD laufwerk und mein zusätzlicher Festplatteneinschub für Backups. Demnach kann ich den Kram den ich sowieso zu 95% nicht benötige einfach deaktivieren.



> Über den miniPCIe lässt sich um überschaubares Geld noch zwei weitere Steckplätze nachrüsten.


Ich denke das wird ein wenig übertrieben, denn auf dem Board ist sowieso schon eine Erweiterungskarte integriert.
Außerdem ist der Slot viel wichtiger für ordentliche WLAN Module


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Juni 2016)

Ich denke ich werde den USB Stick nehmen, den kann ich einfacher in dem Gehäuse packen als eine SSD, vor allem wenn ich mir ein mini-ITX Gehäuse zulege, da ist eine Festplatte weniger einfacher zu verstauen und man hat weniger Kabel


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2016)

Eine SSD hat quasi überall Platz.
Hab schon mehrere mit doppelseitigem  Klebeband irgendwo drangeklebt.
Bedenke halt das sich nicht jedes Betriebssystem auf einen USB-Stick instalieren lässt.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Juni 2016)

OpenMediaVault ist eine gute Wahl. Läuft super auf meinem Banana Pi.


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Juni 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine SSD hat quasi überall Platz.
> Hab schon mehrere mit doppelseitigem  Klebeband irgendwo drangeklebt.
> Bedenke halt das sich nicht jedes Betriebssystem auf einen USB-Stick instalieren lässt.



Was wäre dann denn deiner Meinung nach die perfekte SSD für mich? 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bedenke halt das sich nicht jedes Betriebssystem auf einen USB-Stick instalieren lässt.



Das ist ja nur dann ein Thema, wenn man sich für ein System entscheidet, dass eben nicht vom Stick läuft. Ansonsten irrelevant.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur dann ein Thema, wenn man sich für ein System entscheidet, dass eben nicht vom Stick läuft. Ansonsten irrelevant.



Kann ja gut möglich sein das in ein paar Jahren für die Omi Windows oder ein normales Linux darauf installiert werden soll.
Mit einer normalen SSD ist man halt in nichts eingeschränkt.

Auch wenn die Kapazität nicht gebraucht wird, ich würde keine 30GB SSD um 30€ kaufen wenn es 120GB um 40€ gibt.
SanDisk Z400s 128GB, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sparsam und robuster MLC


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann ja gut möglich sein das in ein paar Jahren für die Omi Windows oder ein normales Linux darauf installiert werden soll.
> Mit einer normalen SSD ist man halt in nichts eingeschränkt.



Dann kann man in ein paar Jahren noch ne SSD für nochmal weniger Geld kaufen...

Abgesehen davon sollten viele Linux Distros einigermaßen problemlos vom Stick laufen?! Man muss sich ja nicht zwingend etwas aussuchen was partout nicht funktioniert. Bei Linux hat man ja eine wirklich große Auswahl an Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2016)

Ist ja richtig, nur wo ist der Vorteil von einem USB-Stick gegenüber einer 2,5" SSD?
Gute (haltbare) SLC-Sticks sind sauteuer 
USB-Sticks mit Schnittstellen: USB 3.0, Besonderheiten: SLC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2016)

Ich verwende wie gesagt nen stinkgewöhnlichen und der hält jetzt schon 3 Jahre. Zur Not nen 2. als Ersatz gleich mitkaufen und ein entsprechendes Image des installierten Systems draufmachen... Bei mir liegt immer ein Ersatzstick rum, den ich freilich noch nie gebraucht habe.


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Juni 2016)

Mir geht´s halt darum dass ich nur so viel Leistung kaufe wie ich brauche - wenn es keinen großen Unterschied zu einem normalen USB Stick und einer 2,5" SSD gibt nehme ich eben den Stick, ist halt billiger

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt dass Open Media Vault vielleicht mal 0,5GB belegt ist ne 120GB SSD schon etwas Overkill, oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt dass Open Media Vault vielleicht mal 0,5GB belegt ist ne 120GB SSD schon etwas Overkill, oder?



Japp!


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Mir geht´s halt darum dass ich nur so viel Leistung kaufe wie ich brauche - wenn es keinen großen Unterschied zu einem normalen USB Stick und einer 2,5" SSD gibt nehme ich eben den Stick, ist halt billiger
> 
> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt dass Open Media Vault vielleicht mal 0,5GB belegt ist ne 120GB SSD schon etwas Overkill, oder?



Wenn der "stink normale" USB Stick hops geht darfst du alles neu einstellen.

Ich war auch in deiner Situation, habe einen Stick genommen der halt noch rumlag und das Ding hat sich dann mal bei nem Reboot verabschiedet.

Was noch hinzukommt ist, dass zumindest bei Freenas der Cache entweder auf eine der Datenplatten gelegt wird (was dumm wäre weil die dann nicht in Standby geht), d.h. du würdest den Write-Cache dann auf den Stick legen, was dessen Lebenszeit extrem verkürzen wird.

ich würde ebenfalls zu der 120GB SSD für 40 € raten, wenn du die Partitionierst (weiß nicht ob das mit OMV geht), der 8GB zuschiebst hast du 112gb noch frei für z.B. virtuelle maschinen.

Mit einem normalen sau langsamen USB Stick ist man einfach viel zu eingeschränkt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. Juni 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls zu der 120GB SSD für 40 € raten, wenn du die Partitionierst (weiß nicht ob das mit OMV geht), der 8GB zuschiebst hast du 112gb noch frei für z.B. virtuelle maschinen.
> 
> Mit einem normalen sau langsamen USB Stick ist man einfach viel zu eingeschränkt.



Für was verwendet man eigentlich Virtuelle Maschinen auf einem NAS?

Und inwiefern ist man mit einem USB Stick eingeschränkt?

MfG 

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juni 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn der "stink normale" USB Stick hops geht darfst du alles neu einstellen.



Wieso das? Lies doch bitte alles durch was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist doch ein Klacks ein Image des fertig installierten Systems zu ziehen und das dann auf nen Ersatzstick zu schreiben. Damit läuft das System nach 5 Minuten so als ob nie etwas geschehen wäre...

So ein 4-8GB USB3 Stick kostet ~3€, da kann man sich noch nen 2. hertun...


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieso das? Lies doch bitte alles durch was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist doch ein Klacks ein Image des fertig installierten Systems zu ziehen und das dann auf nen Ersatzstick zu schreiben. Damit läuft das System nach 5 Minuten so als ob nie etwas geschehen wäre...
> 
> So ein 4-8GB USB3 Stick kostet ~3€, da kann man sich noch nen 2. hertun...






Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Für was verwendet man eigentlich Virtuelle Maschinen auf einem NAS?
> 
> Und inwiefern ist man mit einem USB Stick eingeschränkt?
> 
> ...



 wenn es sich um ein NAS handelt würde ICH eben von gewöhnlichen Sticks abraten.

Ich bin geschäftlich recht viel unterwegs, wenn da zufällig in der Zeit der Stick abraucht würde ich mich echt bedanken / denn dann liegt meine heim Firewall / Heizungssteuerung / FTP + VPN Zugang komplett brach bis ich wieder daheim bin.
Die Mitbewohner bedanken sich da sicherlich â€‹

Klar ist ein Ersatzstick mit einem backupimage schnell erstellt, du musst aber auch daheim sein um das Ding auszutauschen.

ich weiß nicht wie du das Ding nutzen willst aber wenns auch nur halbwegs ohne Unterbrechungen laufen soll würde ich auf einen Stick mit SLC Speicher setzen oder eine SSD oder übrig gebliebene HDD setzen.-

Was ich mich zudem auch frage, was passiert, wenn während dem kopieren der Stick mal abraucht?
Ist die Datei dann auch beschädigt?


Es muss jeder selbst wissen was er wie investieren will.
Ich weiß von mir, dass mit steigenden Möglichkeiten / diese von mir auch ausgenutzt werden.
Habe mit einem Qnap Nas angefangen, schau mal nach was ich jetzt in der Signatur habe,
Das teil wird jetzt auf einmal für so viel mehr Aufgaben genutzt, das war vorher alles nicht geplant gewesen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. Juni 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Es muss jeder selbst wissen was er wie investieren will.
> Ich weiß von mir, dass mit steigenden Möglichkeiten / diese von mir auch ausgenutzt werden.
> Habe mit einem Qnap Nas angefangen, schau mal nach was ich jetzt in der Signatur habe,
> Das teil wird jetzt auf einmal für so viel mehr Aufgaben genutzt, das war vorher alles nicht geplant gewesen.



Mir geht´s halt darum dass ich nur so viel kaufe wie ich benutzen kann 



shadie schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie du das Ding nutzen willst aber wenns auch nur halbwegs ohne Unterbrechungen laufen soll würde ich auf einen Stick mit SLC Speicher setzen oder eine SSD oder übrig gebliebene HDD setzen.-



Also mein Kumpel hat selbst OpenMediaVault auf einem USB Stick laufen, und der ist seit 3 Jahren in Betrieb ohne abzurauchen
Aber wie gesagt:



_maxe schrieb:


> Die Option mit dem Stick würde ich selber aber bevorzugen.
> Vorallem weil er dir keinen Sata-Port belegt.
> Mach Xtreme Technology MX-ES 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ist ein SLC Stick


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Mir geht´s halt darum dass ich nur so viel kaufe wie ich benutzen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SLC ist natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte, mir gings nur darum, dass kein 0815 Stick genommen werden sollte.

SLC Sticks nutze ich mittlerweile sogar für "normale" datentransfers weil es einfach flotter geht und zudem noch langlebiger ist.

Allerdings kostet so ein 8GB Stick halt einfach mal 25 €  / die 120GB SSD grad mal 38 €....
Mach Xtreme MX-ES 8 GB - USB-Sticks: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. Juni 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> SLC ist natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte, mir gings nur darum, dass kein 0815 Stick genommen werden sollte.
> 
> SLC Sticks nutze ich mittlerweile sogar für "normale" datentransfers weil es einfach flotter geht und zudem noch langlebiger ist.
> 
> ...



Genau der wurde mir von _maxe empohlen 

MfG


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Genau der wurde mir von _maxe empohlen
> 
> MfG



Von Ihm vielleicht ja, von dem Herren den ich zitiert habe nein / 
der empfiehlt einen USB 3.0 Stick für 3 €,
und das wollte ich SO nicht stehen lassen


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Juni 2016)

OpenMediaVault nimmt das *gesamte* Speichermedium ein. Also wäre eine 120GB SSD mit vielleicht max. 6GB belegt.
Dann würde ein USB-Stick besser passen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (11. Juni 2016)

So, ich hab gerade mal Testweise den Athlon und den RAM aufs Mainboard gesteckt und OMV zusammen mit einer Laptop HDD am laufen, das System zieht trotz non 80+ Netzteil (FSP300-60THN-P) gerade mal 
15W (Idle) / <22W (Last) aus der Steckdose, ich denke mal dass mit dem be quiet! Pure Power l8 nochmal 2-5W weniger möglich sind

Die CPU ist selbst bei hoher Netzwerklast nur zu 20-30% ausgelastet, nur selten gibts mal kurze Spikes auf 40-70%, der CPU Kühler bleibt immer leiser als das Netzteil 

Gigabit LAN wird außerdem auch völlig ausgenutzt, beim lesen habe ich immer 50-108 MB/s, nur beim schreiben limitiert die Laptop HDD, da sinds meistens nur 18-50MB/s

Bis auf die NAS HDD und das bq! NT ist alles da und funktioniert, ich melde mich nochmal wenn das NAS fertig ist / falls ich Probleme habe


----------

